# Eureka Mignon - about to press button. Any reason not to?



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

So, after thinking far too much about it, I am debating whether to just bite the bullet and buy a new Mignon. As this was far in excess what i had budgeted for a Grinder, is there anything else out there that I should consider also?

Has anyone here bought a Mignon and regretted it? Current dodgy batch on Ebay aside.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing in the price bracket competes

You should have tasted the shot pulled from the Eureka Mignon at the Grindoff. Superior to many of the commercial offerings.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mOrt, if you message coffechap. BellaBarista have left him the Mignon they supplied to the grind Off to sell. It is blue, but it is only £230...a canny saving!


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for the posts.

I assumed that was marked for someone as when he listed the MM this morning, the only other mentioned was the SJ. However....

Allowing £10 for delivery for the blue one, It is a saving of £40 in exchange for a lifetime (ohhhh and it will be, trust me on this as my lever machine is next, oh yes...) of having a silver one that doesn't affect the delicate sensibilities of my lovely wife...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Extra £100 for an Anfim KS Self?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

There will always be something else for just a bit more.









Deed is done. It is winging its way to me.

Hopefully, before the year is out, I will be able to get the lever. I know of a NOS Gaggia Factory 105 someone has....


----------



## Paul_M (Apr 9, 2013)

I ordered a Mignon yesterday so this thread has put my mind at ease. Looking forward to its arrival next week!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont leave burr change to late like i did after 2 years. What a difference in the cup today


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> There will always be something else for just a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it is waiting to be scooped up


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

m0rt said:


> There will always be something else for just a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Mignon did you go with? Silver or black?

I've had a Mignon for a few months, really happy with it. Great machine for the space it takes up.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought a Mignon on recommendation from this forum and have never looked back: A lovely little thing which sits nicely in the kitchen and does a great job.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got a black one four weeks ago and really like it although I have no point of reference. Wee bit clumpy but nothing too major and it's so compact.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

really like the orange mignon on BB website


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

glevum said:


> really like the orange mignon on BB website


My favourite one also


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I am also considering purchasing one.

I'll be reviewing the grindoff results in the week, but do you think it would be much of a step up from a MC2?

I would use it for espresso, brewed using, you guessed it, a Classic!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have a bit of space it would be well worth considering the grinders that coffee chap is selling. (And this is coming from an already satisfied Mignon owner. Maybe I'm a Mazzer owner in denial!!







)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

spune said:


> I am also considering purchasing one.
> 
> I'll be reviewing the grindoff results in the week, but do you think it would be much of a step up from a MC2?
> 
> I would use it for espresso, brewed using, you guessed it, a Classic!


I think it would be a big step up from an MC2. They do also hold their value compared to an MC2, a Mignon went for £230 on the forum recently for 2nd hand. If you are using it for espresso and brewed it is quite tricky to switch between grind types. They do look cool too! I'm really pleased with mine.


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Silver! It should go with everything.



urbanbumpkin said:


> Which Mignon did you go with? Silver or black?
> 
> I've had a Mignon for a few months, really happy with it. Great machine for the space it takes up.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> If you have a bit of space it would be well worth considering the grinders that coffee chap is selling. (And this is coming from an already satisfied Mignon owner. Maybe I'm a Mazzer owner in denial!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.

I'd love something like a Mazzer, but my kitchen is rather tiny as it is, not sure that it would be appropriate even with the mods!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

spune said:


> I am also considering purchasing one.
> 
> I'll be reviewing the grindoff results in the week, but do you think it would be much of a step up from a MC2?
> 
> I would use it for espresso, brewed using, you guessed it, a Classic!


I am waiting for the grindoff results but i went thinking Mignon or Vario, i dont think the vario was dialed in right (wasn't while i was there!) Mignon looks nicer (do they come with both size hoppers???) but the vario does offer the potential for more.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Silver! It should go with everything.


Excellent! I think once you've set you're mind on one the hardest decision is colour. I was torn between gloss black and matt black. (Girl!!) The photo's on the Bella Barista didn't help. Bella Barista do offer fantastic service I have to say, Claudette is brilliant and very knowledgeable.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Not gumping the gun, but going by what Glenn said on #2 of this thread it looks like it did quite well


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> If you are using it for espresso and brewed it is quite tricky to switch between grind types.


I'm trying this out just now. This morning wasn't a great success.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

spune said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'd love something like a Mazzer, but my kitchen is rather tiny as it is, not sure that it would be appropriate even with the mods!


I think a Mini with the mods wouldn't be too much bigger going on my completely un-evidence based eyeballing in cafes.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I think a Mini with the mods wouldn't be too much bigger going on my completely un-evidence based eyeballing in cafes.


I really like that red mini of Daves, You have to decide if you want doser or doserless


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'm trying this out just now. This morning wasn't a great success.


I've been keeping the Mignon dialled in for espresso and use the Porlex grinder for moka pot or cafetiere.

I've also been advised by BB to have the grinder running when making small ajustments. Don't know if there's anything in it.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've also been advised by BB to have the grinder running when making small ajustments. Don't know if there's anything in it.


That only applies if you keep coffee in the hopper so you don't adjust down on top of a bean between the burrs and potentially damage the burr carrier. If single dosing then you don't have to worry.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I read that so always have the burrs turning when adjusting. Think it's to stop beans getting compressed between the burrs if you've got a full hopper.

Trying different grinds out in my aeropress and my hand grinder was taking ages when going finer so thought i'd try give it a bash in the machine. Probably going to be easier just keeping it dialled in for espresso by the look of things though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely have the grinder running when making adjustments.

That Mazzer mini in red with the hopper mod is great.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

glevum said:


> Not gumping the gun, but going by what Glenn said on #2 of this thread it looks like it did quite well


The shot was dialled in perfectly, giving the Mazzer Royal a run for it's money. Both shots pulled by Dave on the Sanremo Verona TCS at Rave Coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Definitely have the grinder running when making adjustments.
> 
> That Mazzer mini in red with the hopper mod is great.


Is that to having the grinder running when making adjustments even when there's no beans in the hopper?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, even when there are no beans in the hopper.

1 big reason is that you will hear when the burrs are getting close. The last thing you want is mashed burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

spune said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'd love something like a Mazzer, but my kitchen is rather tiny as it is, not sure that it would be appropriate even with the mods!


When you use the commercial grinders with a micro hopper, the size is drastically reduced, you still have the width and depth to contend with, but essentially most of the grinders at the grind off with a micro hopper fitted will fit under kitchen units. The mazzer mini really is not that big, in fact it is smaller than your mc2 height wise, and glen will attest that the shots pulled at the end of the day, following the recommendations of the roaster were knockout on the mazzer royal, but still up there on the mini and the mignon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Yes, even when there are no beans in the hopper.
> 
> 1 big reason is that you will hear when the burrs are getting close. The last thing you want is mashed burrs.


Completely agree with glenn here, the purpose of having the motor running is to avoid costly damage to the motor or the burrs, especially on smaller grinders as the motors are more probe to burnout when put under extreme load, like turning it on inadvertently when the burrs are touching. You will here the first gentle chirp chirp of the burrs when you get near the zero point if you adjust slowly with the motor running.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> When you use the commercial grinders with a micro hopper, the size is drastically reduced, you still have the width and depth to contend with, but essentially most of the grinders at the grind off with a micro hopper fitted will fit under kitchen units. The mazzer mini really is not that big, in fact it is smaller than your mc2 height wise, and glen will attest that the shots pulled at the end of the day, following the recommendations of the roaster were knockout on the mazzer royal, but still up there on the mini and the mignon.


Thank you. Is the doser recommended, do you think? I currently have a doseless MC2, but I weigh out the beans and just grind the lot regardless; the timer is essentially redundant in this sense. However, the space I save through having the doserless is invaluable...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Completely agree with glenn here, the purpose of having the motor running is to avoid costly damage to the motor or the burrs, especially on smaller grinders as the motors are more probe to burnout when put under extreme load, like turning it on inadvertently when the burrs are touching. You will here the first gentle chirp chirp of the burrs when you get near the zero point if you adjust slowly with the motor running.


Thanks for confirming, this makes a lot of sense.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

spune said:


> Thank you. Is the doser recommended, do you think? I currently have a doseless MC2, but I weigh out the beans and just grind the lot regardless; the timer is essentially redundant in this sense. However, the space I save through having the doserless is invaluable...


@coffeechap I'm not sure if the dimentions are on the thread for the grinders for sale but they may help potential buyers work out if they have space or not.


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Well it arrived and the difference is phenomenal. Extremely pleased.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Give it a few more days and the results will be even better


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> Give it a few more days and the results will be even better


Is that because the burrs take a while to wear in?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that because the burrs take a while to wear in?


Apparently it takes a few pounds to season new burrs, i fitted some 2 days ago. had to tweek again today. A lot more life in the coffee now. Feel an idiot leaving burr replacement to long on these. I suppose at only 50mm these need replacement more frequently.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Glevum. How often do you think they need changing? Where did you get the new ones from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i think mine is 2 1/2 years old, has approx 8 x 18g go through a day. So that's roughly 300lb. TBh they probably wanted doing 6 months ago as the grind setting was on 5 nearly, its on 2 now. a major improvement in the cup now. Got from BB, 5 mins to change. 9 screws and a 11mm wrench. £18 from BB( if you call them they knocked postage down from £5.99 to £3)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I marked my espresso setting last night, two full turns coarser for Aeropress for work this morning then went back to the mark for an espresso and it was just about spot on. Only problem is remembering how many full turns you've done but the burrs chirping let you know if you forget...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad to hear it's going down well.

In reading on from other posts, I've never replaced the burrs on my MC2. With regards to improving shot quality, what are peoples thoughts on replacing burrs first before considering a new grinder purchase? Would the difference be that substantial or would I be far better off just using the money to buy an overall better grinder.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Spune just tasting the difference it's made in my coffee stepping up from an MC2 thats just over a year old to a 4 year old Brasilia RR55oD that I'm pretty sure needs new burrs I'd go with spending the money on a new grinder, that extra £20-30 for the MC2 burrs could make all the difference on an ebay auction or on what Dave might have for sale.


----------

